# Niacin, again? Please check this!!!



## Sweeney Todd

Niacin (vitamin b3), better than xanax, more posts - no side effects.

http://www.revolutionhealth.com/drugs-t ... y-disorder


----------



## Wellington

Niacinamide works farely good for me. IMO Xanax/Klonopin work better.


----------



## Sweeney Todd

Wellington, could you elaborate on how well it works, and the dosage you are taking? 

Are you taking Niacinamide or Niacin they seem to work in a little different way.


----------



## Wellington

Holy ****, ever since taking niacinamide 1g per day I feel way more outgoing. Even if I don't take any klonopin my anxiety is probably more than 50% less compared to what it used to be. 

This could be a placebo effect, and i'll give it a few more months before I believe it works for sure.


----------



## X33

.................


----------



## Wellington

http://www.iherb.com/Search.aspx?c=1&st ... iacinamide They ship fast and never have messed up for me. I have bought more than $800 worth of product from iherb... If you want a $5 discount PM me (its from their referral program).

The exact product I use is: http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.asp ... d=704&at=0

I'm pretty sure niacinamide has more research than niacin backing it for use against anxiety.


----------



## mountain5

I've taken 1000mg of niacin daily for a different medical condition, and I never noticed any anxiety related effect. On top of that, my doctor wanted me to come in for blood work to be extra sure there was no impact on my liver function. 1500mg of niacin a day is probably something your doctor would want to know about.

I'm not clear on what the difference is between niacin and niacinamide.


----------



## Sweeney Todd

Wellington, awesome job, thanks for the links. I usually buy supplements from bodybuilding.com its a huge operation with good prices, but unfortunately they do not carry niacinamide (nicotinamide -nicotinic acid amide) at all. iHerb has 10 products with it!!!

There is this stupid rule (personal opinion) for not posting links for internet pharmacies in the forum, probably you are going to get an e-mail saying that you should not do this again. I understand that people here do not want any such "advertisement" in the forum, but how we can help each other with great on-line shops we found and critic the not so good (there are forums doing just that). Moreover we are able enough to see if the site suggested is good enough or no.

Now for Niacin and Niacinamide,

Niacin is converted to niacinamide. Although the two are identical in their vitamin activity, niacinamide does not have the same pharmacological effects of niacin, which occur as side-effects of niacin's conversion. Thus niacinamide does not reduce cholesterol or cause flushing, although niacinamide may be toxic to the liver at doses exceeding 3 g/day for adults. In overall, it rarely causes side effects, and is considered generally safe as a food additive. Animal studies show that niacinamide has anti-anxiety (anxiolytic) properties, and it may work in a way similar to benzodiazepines.

In the link I gave in the first post: 
http://www.revolutionhealth.com/drugs-t ... y-disorder
All of the reviewers used Niacinamide


----------



## Sweeney Todd

> Holy @#%$, ever since taking niacinamide 1g per day I feel way more outgoing. Even if I don't take any klonopin my anxiety is probably more than 50% less compared to what it used to be.
> 
> This could be a placebo effect, and i'll give it a few more months before I believe it works for sure.


How much klonopin you are taking, and for how long you have used niacinamide, how long it takes before it starts to work, and for how long you will feel the reduced anxiety?

Thank you!

One of the reasons I am asking for how long it works, is because there are timed release niacinamide capsules (usually 1500mg) from different companies.


----------



## X33

Here is a good site on use of niacin,
http://discoverandrecover.wordpress.com ... aturation/

This is what is says about niacinamide

"There is nothing wrong with niacinAMIDE, by the way. That form of vitamin B-3 is frequently found in multiple vitamins and B-complex preparations. Niacinamide does not cause a flush at all. In my opinion, it is *less effective *in inducing relaxation and calming effects. Niacinamide also does not significantly lower serum cholesterol."


----------



## Wellington

NicktheGreek said:


> Holy @#%$, ever since taking niacinamide 1g per day I feel way more outgoing. Even if I don't take any klonopin my anxiety is probably more than 50% less compared to what it used to be.
> 
> This could be a placebo effect, and i'll give it a few more months before I believe it works for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> How much klonopin you are taking, and for how long you have used niacinamide, how long it takes before it starts to work, and for how long you will feel the reduced anxiety?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> One of the reasons I am asking for how long it works, is because there are timed release niacinamide capsules (usually 1500mg) from different companies.
Click to expand...

.5mg 3x per week or so. It takes about 45 minutes before I feel anything when taking niacinamide. I've used it for about 8 days.


----------



## Sweeney Todd

> .5mg 3x per week or so. It takes about 45 minutes before I feel anything when taking niacinamide. I've used it for about 8 days.


Do you mean you are only taking 1.5mg klonopin per week?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Niacin (As Niacinimide) is what I take at 1.9 g daily and helps


----------



## Wellington

Yes 1.5mg clonazepam per week. 1.5g of niacinamide per day in 3 doses works good for me.


----------



## X33

Does niacin/amide cause drowsiness?


----------



## Sweeney Todd

> Does niacin/amide cause drowsiness?


From what I read, no

I am going to have first hand experience in about a week.


----------



## brealair

Niacin it's in a supplement I take(this supplement also includes L-theanine). So far it seems to be working.


----------



## X33

^

How much niacin do you take per day and how well is it working? If you have taken benzos. how does it compare to them?


----------



## crossfadex

I've been using niacinide the passed couple of days. Haven't felt really different.
I've taken 1500mg, all it seems to do is make my pee really really yellow.

2g of valerian root deffinately helped though


----------



## brealair

crossfadex said:


> I've been using niacinide the passed couple of days. Haven't felt really different.
> I've taken 1500mg, all it seems to do is make *my pee really really yellow*.
> 
> 2g of valerian root deffinately helped though


Stress Assist does the same thing for me.


----------



## alfabeta100

Wellington said:


> Yes 1.5mg clonazepam per week. 1.5g of niacinamide per day in 3 doses works good for me.


Wellington, is he still working for you?


----------



## alfabeta100

Wellington,is it still working for you?


----------



## nanerz

I've read a lot of great things about Niacin... and have been taking it for 3 months now, along with other vitamins. I have not noticed a difference in my mood, really. Though, I have noticed as a side effect, some doses (not sure if it's the way I consume the supplement?) cause flushing.


----------

